# Q Rich.lol



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

When is this kid gonna realize that the stupid head bump thing is over with... the kid isn't a rookie anymore and it is just becoming a joke... i just wanna reah through my TV screen and punch him in the face everytime he does it


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Darius Miles too. Although he rarely does anything worth bumping his head over. Most players don't need to celebrate after making a 15 foot jumpshot.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

does miles still do it?

edit: Nevus just answered it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't even notice it at all. While it isn't really cool anymore, I don't think it has become a joke or stupid either. Just a trademark celebration, like Mutumbo's finger wag or Walker's wiggle (though he doesn't do it anymore). Let him do it if he enjoys it.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't mind Quentin Richardson doing it because he impresses me a lot with his play, he's becoming a very good player... Miles on the other hand, it's just ironic when he does it, it underscores his lack of any real achievement.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I think we all know how hard it is for Miles to make that jumpshot. He's been working really hard on that jumper, lets let him celebrate those sweet 15 footers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I don't even notice it at all. While it isn't really cool anymore, I don't think it has become a joke or stupid either. Just a trademark celebration, like Mutumbo's finger wag or Walker's wiggle (though he doesn't do it anymore). Let him do it if he enjoys it.


Agreed, I like it when he does, its his thing and he likes to do it, so he does it.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

but you dont see mutumbo and walker celebrating ever time they make a play.. it is ok if he were to do it when it meant something.. likeif he made a game winning basket or a huge dunk or a clutch block... but every time he hits a shot he does it wether it is a lay up or a open J.

wait no it is never pok for him to do it...it is horrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nelson made Walker take the Shimmy out of his game. FWIW.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> I think we all know how hard it is for Miles to make that jumpshot. He's been working really hard on that jumper, lets let him celebrate those sweet 15 footers.


Yea... Give the kid a break.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> When is this kid gonna realize that the stupid head bump thing is over with... the kid isn't a rookie anymore and it is just becoming a joke... i just wanna reah through my TV screen and punch him in the face everytime he does it


Larry Johnson should of realized his stupid "L" shape signature with his arms is a joke. 
Vince Carter should realize his stupid flippin' egyptian hands signature is becoming a joke. 

By the way 1/2man, he's older than you, so you can't possibly call him a kid.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

You score 44 in the NBA, you can cluck like a chicken.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

mattsanity you hang off vinces nuts i can't believe that you said something bad about him


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

I was gonna make a post about this, but hey you beat me too it. I agree it drives me insane, hes a good player but its not like hes a superstar who can honestly think hes that good. He does it after every shot and thats what makes me crazy, even if its like an uncontested layup on a fastbreak etc


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> mattsanity you hang off vinces nuts i can't believe that you said something bad about him


I hang off of Vince's nuts.... and I say something bad about him.... 

Speaking of not making sense?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Are his celebration's really that big of a deal?.. If it was, Dunleavy would of already addressed the situation.. Funny thing is.. I was watching the Sugar Bowl last night, and there was a bench warner dancing his *** off on the sideline's after the Sooners closed the gap to 7 point's.. So should he stop dancing because he's on the bench or because he's not a star?.. Or does it really matter?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He can dance. They certainly didn't have a dog season and even the 2nd teamers mopped the floor with the opposition when they were undefeated.

Richardson... it's fine sometimes. He was money during the last two minutes of the Denever game, I believe, on top of a huge 44-pt game. He can head-tap then.

Miles... I'll allow that for pure amusement. He does it after layups in a 20-point rout in a 17 win season. No way any of the top 10 players would do that. And he's a bad #3 pick well past his rookie year.

:laugh:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

What is this head bump thing?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol i bet his bumpin brotha darius miles is gonna do the horns when he gets a question right on the sat in the perfect score


----------



## KingJames (Mar 29, 2004)

I think there representing where there from...

DMiLes is from the STL.. Home Of the Rams.. which have horns on them...

QRich is From chicage.. Home Of the Bulls.. Which also Have Horns...

You feeling me..?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What exactly do they do?
Im from Australia and we get 2 games a week


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wonder how many times q rich did it in his 1-17 game.............


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

doesn't bother me at all, as long as they're not getting burnt on D because of it. it's largely just an expression of their friendship, which is pretty cool actually, considering they've been apart for a couple of years now.

i like stro's dove and bibby's hop too.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Speaking of celebratory gestures... did anyone see when the Cavs played the Lakers and LeBron imitated Shaq's gorilla walk after a dunk? Pretty funny.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What exactly do they do?
> Im from Australia and we get 2 games a week


that's no excuse.. they've been doing since they were on the clips together.. it's even been put into some video games.

they make a fist with both hands, & tap their forehead while their arms are extended (so their elbows are pointing up).. that's as best i can describe it.. i'm suprised u haven't seen it..

personally i thought they should've only done it when they completed a nice play after getting a nice pass from the other..


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I like it whenever Q does it! It's like a trademark! But the best thing is Stro's trademark (can't describe it....)!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LamarOdom4MVP</b>!
> I like it whenever Q does it! It's like a trademark! But the best thing is Stro's trademark (can't describe it....)!!


I know what you mean. I think chris andersen made it before the slam dunk contest


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I think chris andersen made it before the slam dunk contest


Right, Birdman made it too!!! But I think when Stromile does it, it looks much better!!


----------

